# CA driving licence



## 2012move (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi, we arrived in beautiful California (East Bay San Francisco) nearly two weeks ago. Despite renting a home before really understanding the utilities costs (doh) it's all good so far 

So, I'm being advised by our relocation "expert" that we need to sit a driving test for a CA licence. Other info I have read says we don't. My husband and I are on L1 / L2 visas respectively

Any advice or experience? 

Thanks 
Emma .


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I believe the state of California wants you to get a California license within the first 30 days of becoming resident in the state. If you are literally on a "temporary" assignment and have no intention of remaining past a year or two, then you can continue to drive on your home license for up to one year - but life will be far easier if you get your California license asap. (The tests in the US are considerably easier than those in the UK or most of Europe!)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

And the car insurance will be cheaper with a California license. 

As long as your license from your home country is valid, you are allowed to drive in California with that license. So keep it valid!


> Adults Visiting California
> 
> Visitors over 18 years old with a valid driver license from their home state or country may drive in California without getting a California driver license as long as their home state driver license is valid.


California Driver Handbook - The California Driver License


----------



## cheegeburger (Jun 2, 2012)

2012move said:


> Hi, we arrived in beautiful California (East Bay San Francisco) nearly two weeks ago. Despite renting a home before really understanding the utilities costs (doh) it's all good so far
> 
> So, I'm being advised by our relocation "expert" that we need to sit a driving test for a CA licence. Other info I have read says we don't. My husband and I are on L1 / L2 visas respectively
> 
> ...


Congrats on moving to the SF Bay Area! If you and your husband plan to stay over a year I would highly recommend getting the CA DL as the test in the Bay Area is extremely easy (compared to even other areas/cities within California). 

Btw, if you're ever in Lafayette, I would highly recommend a visit to the Lafayette Reservoir - beautiful.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Question is: do they consider you as a 'visitor', or as a (temporary) resident? 
What do you think? (and think about what is written here to get something you would realy like, for instance having to pay less taxes, or getting a cheaper service, would you say "yes, I am a resident, based on this info"?)



> V C Section 516 Resident
> 
> 
> Resident
> ...


V C Section 516 Resident

Maybe ask dmv in person, and if they say you don't need the license, let them put it down in writing!!!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is a statement found in the "How to apply for a licence if over 18" on the DMV California web site:

_If you are a visitor in California over 18 and have a valid driver license from your home state or country, you may drive in this state without getting a California driver license as long as your home state license remains valid.

If you become a California resident, you must get a California driver license within 10 days. Residency is established by voting in a California election, paying resident tuition, filing for a homeowner’s property tax exemption, or any other privilege or benefit not ordinarily extended to nonresidents._

Since you are now resident in California (based on you having an address at which you live on a permanent basis) you need to get a Californian licence (or at least apply for one) within 10 days.

When hubby and I came here in 2001 we were stopped for a minor traffic issue and because hubby did not have a Californian licence (he had been in the country for one month and had applied for one) the police officer told him that he had to get one within one month and had to report to a local police station to show such licence.

Having said that a friend of ours has been living in CA from out of state for 18 months and has still not changed his licence.

However, if one were to get stopped ......... ??


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Or owrse: if you get an accident, and your insurance company doesn't want to pay because you don't have a 'valid' (CA) license... (they always gladly accept your payments, but if you expect some money from them...)


----------

